
Paradise - dyates
http://paradise.xxiivv.com:3000/
======
dyates
OP here: was afraid this would happen (good old HN hug of death).
Unfortunately this isn't mine, just something I found, so I don't know if/when
it'll be usable.

Basically it's a multiplayer text game with strong creation, collaboration and
exploration elements. You and the other players inhabit a universe full of
"vessels", which you can create by giving them a name and description -- so a
vessel can be literally anything. Vessels can be infinitely nested within each
other, and multiple people can child vessels within parent vessels. There also
seems to be a small programming language with which you can give vessels
behaviour, but I haven't investigated that much.

Two blogposts about the game:

[https://emshort.wordpress.com/2015/10/06/if-
comp-2015-paradi...](https://emshort.wordpress.com/2015/10/06/if-
comp-2015-paradise-devine-lu-linvega/)

[http://importantastrolab.blogspot.co.uk/2015/10/ifcomp-2015-...](http://importantastrolab.blogspot.co.uk/2015/10/ifcomp-2015-review-
paradise-by-devine.html)

Really sucks that it's not loading; I think a lot of people here would have
gotten a kick out of it.

~~~
aliceffekt
Thanks for sharing Paradise

------
xg15
There must be a reason why this is on the front page. Looking forward to see
it load again.

~~~
aliceffekt
It should be back up.

------
Tinyyy
I loaded the website but can’t do anything - is this game online multiplayer?

Edit: Apparently I was right, but we can’t play the game now because it is
only going to get DDOSed more.

------
aliceffekt
Out of curiosity, someone figured out how create vessels will negative IDs, I
would looove to know how someone managed to do that.

Cheers

------
vortico
Website doesn't seem to be responding.

~~~
dutchbrit
Same here, wondering what it is...

~~~
dest
HN as a DDOS network

------
tempodox
TL;DR: There are infinitely many ways of building a nonfunctional web site and
this one has the shape of a teapot.

------
36erhefg
These are interactive novels/games, similar to time travel books you might
have read as a kid, but in an browser format.

Here is a link that has a zip file with all the games:
[http://ifcomp.org/ballot](http://ifcomp.org/ballot)

------
aliceffekt
Thank you for sharing Paradise, and incidentally DDoS my website. I have
restarted the services and so it should be running again, for a little while.

------
chris_wot
Getting error.

